# double barrel shotgun need work



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

i got a Stevens when you break it open it does not cock.One of the firing pins does not go past the face when dissambled.Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

If you are not able to get it fixed. Doug Patterson at Patterson It can fix any fire arm including super job on triggers


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

*Shotgun*

Rob, I just went through the same on a Spannish boxlock shotgun. After doing a lot of reading with not much info I traced the problem down to a broken cocking lever. I ordered one, but the maker of this gun was imported in a wide range of models, over a period of many decades and the cocking lever I received was not correct. I have to do a return, but the problem can be comfirmed easily since there are two cocking levers and they are identical. 

When breaking the gun, if it has auomatic ejectors, the ejectors will catch on the uncocked firing pin. Even with just extractors, it catchs if you are not slow and careful, keeping a finger on the extractors to keep them below the pin heighth.

If you would like, I could proabably talk you through the removal of the cocking lever. Let me know, and I can PM you my cell if interested.

I order parts from e-ganparts, which is Numrich Arms, and they have a lot of parts diagrams online for assitance in seeing how to take a gun down to the trouble parts; and of course for ordering parts!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Sent the number in a PM Friday night, just letting you know since I have read some people are having issues with PMs.


----------

